# Just finished my program



## Snash124s (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi everyone.. I just finished school and was hoping to get my foot in the door but it is so hard to find a place that will hire me without any exp. So does anyone know of any places in and around Austin tx?

Thank you in advance !


----------



## maurelyna@gmail.com (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi, 
I think it would help if you noted your title and if you have any experience related to a field. I just took my exam on 4/21/2018. Anxiously waiting on my results. Best of luck on Your search.


----------

